# UCA202 on Mac - feedback problems



## Nashou66 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone. First time user and I am having some issues. Might be my set up, not sure.

I am just playing around right now and am trying to first get a calibration for my Radio Shack SPL meter.

I also have a UCA202 sound card and am using a mac book running 10.6.8

I have downloaded the beta version for OSX.

I am able to run the calibration test tone looped back and
have tried both ways to level the input and output with the Macs level in the sounds system preferences
by selecting internal line in from the REW Preferences window. 
Also by using REW's level matching control by selecting Default and using the REW level control. 
Both work . I have the right in and right out on the UCS202
looped for this.

Now when i get to the measure section am I suppose to unhook the loop back and send the out of the card to my AVR and connect the RS SPL to the input of the UCA202? or leave it looped?

I have been connecting it to the AVR and trying to measure. I set the SPL dial to 80 and if I go to 70 i get feed back big time. But when I run the test its too low volume and I have to start over and raise the AVR volume but then i get the low feed back rumble again.

What Am I doing wrong?

Thanks Guys.

Athanasios


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO Support*



Nashou66 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> <<<<<<<<SNIP>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


Your wiring setup is correct for making measurements ( ie; one disconnects the soundcard "calibration" loopback & instead connects the SPL meter & the AVR ) . 

You are getting feedback most likely because you're sending acquired acoustic input, back to the output ( most likely accomplished within the Mac OS control panel ) .

Go to the Audio/Midi control panel and deselect the "Thru" boxes ( assuming they are selected ) . 

See this pic for a visual ;










:sn:


----------



## Nashou66 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO Support*

My midi doesn't look like that.

But they were un checked.

Athnaasios


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO Support*

The Behringer UCA202 has a monitor switch included on it ( it needs to be "off" ) .

That switch ( when "on" ) will create the necessary electrical loopback connection that can create acoustic feedback ( above a certain db level ) .

:sn:


----------



## Nashou66 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO Support*



EarlK said:


> The Behringer UCA202 has a monitor switch included on it ( it needs to be "off" ) .
> 
> That switch ( when "on" ) will create the necessary electrical loopback connection that can create acoustic feedback ( above a certain db level ) .
> 
> :sn:


Thanks Earl that could be it!

I'll try later tonight.

Athanasios


----------



## doraymon (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi guys, I just started to play with my new UCA202 to get ready for the first room measurements. Also, a Galaxy CM140 spl meter is on the way...

I need some help here because I suspect that my Macbook Pro (late 2013) is not the best partner for the setup.

Macbook Pro running OS X 10.9.1
REW 5.0 beta 17

I already had the first problems because REW setup did not "see" the UCA202. I had to go back to my MIDI preferences, create an Aggregated Device (input+output of the UC202), set it as Default sound output and input, and doing so I was finally able to generate the first calibration file.

The problem is that during the calibration process I could not in any way adjust the input volume, and only by chance the difference between output and input volume was barely within the suggested -6dB!

The input volume on REW is not available, the volume knob on the UC202 has no effect whatsoever and the volume controls of the OS X are not available with this sound card!:gulp::blink:

Am I doing something wrong???:dontknow:

Please help.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

doraymon said:


> Hi guys, I just started to play with my new UCA202 to get ready for the first room measurements. Also, a Galaxy CM140 spl meter is on the way...
> 
> I need some help here because I suspect that my Macbook Pro (late 2013) is not the best partner for the setup.
> 
> ...


With the launch of "Mavericks", Apple ( appears ) to have broken their support for USB1.1 compliant devices .

This observation is simply based on the complaints trickling in about these devices ( including the UMIK-1 or UCA-202 ) not "appearing" as viable audio device selections, within audio software ( like REW & others ) .

Try the "Java-Mac" work-around as referenced  *here !*

If that solution is not to your liking then you might consider partitioning your hard-drive and running REW on an older Mac OS ( such as 10.7 ) . 

Available for $20.00 from Apple . Click the pic ;

 

To further your education, I suggest that you Google ;  *Mavericks, Broken Audio *

:sn:


----------



## doraymon (Dec 11, 2013)

EarlK said:


> With the launch of "Mavericks", Apple ( appears ) to have broken their support for USB1.1 compliant devices .
> 
> This observation is simply based on the complaints trickling in about these devices ( including the UMIK-1 or UCA-202 ) not "appearing" as viable audio device selections, within audio software ( like REW & others ) .
> 
> ...


That is really bad news, anyhow... thanks for the reply!
I think I might try to use an old laptop running Windows XP. 
I don't want to mess up with partitions just to run a couple of REW tests.

Though I think it's kind of ridiculous that OS X has this kind of issues with Java and USB protocols.
I spent a lot of money to buy a Macbook Pro and I would expect the top available performance on the market!
Honestly.


----------

